# Side panel window for Antec P180



## Chryonn (Dec 19, 2008)

has anyone in here tried to cut a window in one of these cases' side panels? i read that they're something like 3-4mm thick with a triple layer for sound dampening. my concern is when i cut the hole out, the layers will splay apart. i was thinking if it does splay apart i can u-channel it then bolt the window on.
here's a pic for the mod i want to replicate:


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> has anyone in here tried to cut a window in one of these cases' side panels? i read that they're something like 3-4mm thick with a triple layer for sound dampening. my concern is when i cut the hole out, the layers will splay apart. i was thinking if it does splay apart i can u-channel it then bolt the window on.
> here's a pic for the mod i want to replicate:



I tried on mine. Ended up buying one from performance PC's. The problem you run into is the sheet metal spreading apart from the plastic.
Now that I look back at it and if I had it to do all over again. I would  trace the template out and using a dremal cut through the metal only and peel it off of the plastic on both sides. Then using a jig saw at lowwwwww speed so you don't melt the plastic. Drill a hole and using the jig saw cut the remaining plastic out. Just be shure to stay away from the edges so the teeth of the saw don't separate the sheets.
Then you can file the rest of the plastic flush with the metal. Or use some trim to cover it up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks! it certainly helps. it gives me insight into proceeding to cut it.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> thanks! it certainly helps. it gives me insight into proceeding to cut it.



Not a problem.


----------

